# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  فيرفوكس طريقه تسريع المتصفح

## yassin55

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   ارجو قراءة الموضوع كله وجيدا خاصة الذين يستعملون هذا المتصفح واصحاب اتصال 256 فكثير منهم يعانون من بطئ سرعة التصفح  اتبع مايلي  1_افتح صفحة جديدة من المتصفح mazilla firefox واكتب في شريط العناوين about**:config واضغط على entrer والان ستفتح لك صفحة الاوامر  2_ انزل بالمؤشر الى السفل حتى تصل جملة network.http.pipelining وبعدها اضغط عليه مرتين ليتم تحويله الى true  3_ابحث عن الجملة network.http.proxy.pipelining  وبعدها اضغط عليه مرتين ليتم تحويله الى true  4_ابحث عن الجملة network.http.pipelning واضغط عليه مرتين سيفتح لك صفحة  صغيرة بها القيمة50 ضع الرقم الذي تريده واضغط ok مثلا انا وضعت القيمة100  وه\ا يعني ان المتصفح سينف\ 100 في نفس الوقت.علما ان موزيلا بيف\ طبيعيا امر واحد فقط  فعند وضعك له\ا الرقم وتنفي\ك له\ا الامر سيجعل موزيلا بقوم بتنفي\ 100 امر في وقت واحد مما يجعل فتح الصفحات سريع 
تحياتى للجميع  بتوفيق

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------

